# What food do you dislike?



## Willa (Jul 18, 2009)

Title explains everything

We all have certain food we just can't stand eating
What's yours?

As for me, I just can't eat anything squishy
As much as I love the taste of mushroom, I can't eat it if it's not passed throught the blender, like in a cream of mushroom. 

Mussels, oysters, octopus...

Any red meat
It has to be very well cooked, or I can't eat it
Giblets, from any animals
Rabbit... horse. Not for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My big problem is that my boyfriend is french (from France) and his dad ALWAYS cooks french meals, wich includes all of the previous...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 18, 2009)

Pears
Pineapple
Peaches

And I hate Canned , Processed, or Artificial kind of foods like
Canned soup
Hot dogs
Frozen foods (unless it was freshly made and then frozen)
TV dinners
Food made to appeal to children (stuff with artificial colors and a lot of sugar)


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2009)

I am the pickiest eater that you may ever meet! I truly dislike most foods, but I really hate mushrooms, processed meats and blueberries. I can't stand the taste of mushrooms and as much as I love the taste of blueberries; they make me throw up!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 18, 2009)

Beets
Squash 
Sour Pickles
Cooked Carrots 

I don't hate Mac n Cheeze I just dislike it a lot...But I love pasta and I love cheese just seperate from each other

I don't dislike chocolate..However I don't eat it either


----------



## User35 (Jul 18, 2009)

broccoli
tripe from menudo
mushrooms ( how could someone eat fungus ??)
zucchini
sushi
cooked cabbage


----------



## chynegal (Jul 18, 2009)

liver yuck


----------



## Willa (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah... liver...
The other day when my bf's father made rabbit, they made me taste the liver
Brrrr


----------



## chynegal (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yeah... liver...
The other day when my bf's father made rabbit, they made me taste the liver
Brrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ewww lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 18, 2009)

Rabbit Liver...I think I just vomitted a little in my throat...and I am not sure why because I LOVE Calf liver and onions...But I am weird like that!! So strange that I am anemic too as much of that stuff as I eat....I guess my dh and I were meant to be he loves Liver too...lol


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2009)

I dislike most meat except for the ocassional steak (and that has to be well cooked and lean).  I will sometimes eat chicken but I have to know who cooked it.  Strange I know.  I also don't like eggs, mushrooms, and tomatoes.


----------



## socalledemo (Jul 18, 2009)

I eat pretty much anything except asparagus. It just tastes nasty >_<


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 18, 2009)

im SO picky.

No seafood/fish of any kind.
No veal.
No rabbit
No lamb
No duck

No weird body parts (ie liver or kidneys, knuckles)

no cheesecake of any kind
no nuts
no eggs

Edited to add: Horse meat. I can;t eat animals i love basically. So no deer or moose either.
I dont like mushrooms either.
Processed cheese
cottage cheese
Pea soup


And the sight of bloody "raw" or "blue" beer makes me what to vomit. I like my meat well done.


I know im picky though. Until recently i didnt eat cheese at all (except on pizza). I do know someone even weirder than me though. He didn't eat anything white for the reason taht it was gross!! no oreo centers. no vanilla cake. no mayo. NOTHING!!! weirdddoo!


Also, i cant have my foods touching on my plate.I know its very bizarre. I try to use french fries as a defense against sauces. I mean, i won;t ditch my plate of my mash touches the banger, but i won't be pleased.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2009)

I absolutely HATE onions.  Things I dislike are eggs, milk, raw sushi, squash, bell peppers, and any type of meat that involves parts of an animal I'm not used too.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so picky there's so much I dislike. Be prepared for the huge list:


- Seafood (including freshwater fish)
- some vegetables (like peas, cauliflower, turnip etc)
- Beans
- Mushrooms 
- Cream corn (I think that's what it's called. Mushy corn is what I call it.)
- Cereal with milk (the milk makes the cereal go soft, which I hate. I will eat dry cereal though and drink milk separately.)
- Blanched Almonds (for some reason I find these absolutely disgusting)
- Processed cheese
- Cottage cheese
- Apple juice (but I like apples) 
- Eggs
- Honeydew and Cantaloupe (There's one I don't mind and one I hate. I don't remember which is which.)
- Mustard
- Mayonnaise
- Any artificial grape or cherry flavours (I love actual grapes and cherries) Artificial grape is especially bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- I don't really care for pasta (though it's not too bad, if I had to eat it I could)
- I don't know if this counts, but I hate putting butter on my bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
- Any organs (just the thought is disgusting)
- Veal
- I also don't eat a lot of red meat (I love steak though)


There's probably more... 

I think I've lost my appetite now haha.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate creamed corn and liver.  I also really really dislike artificial banana flavoring unless they are the banana runts!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 18, 2009)

Eggs, banana & cottage cheese.  YUCK.  The smell of eggs make me want to throw up.

I also will not eat fruit if it's been cooked, blech.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 18, 2009)

Milk
Eggs
Bananas
All melons
Processed meats
Lamb
Liver
All fish and seafood
Turnips
Brussel sprouts
Pancakes
Syrup
Honey
BBQ chips
Cheesecake
Blue and cottage cheeses
Yogourt
Butter
Macademia nuts
Ground beef
Corn
Baked potatoes
I could go on and on..


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't like fish and seafood of any kind 
but I love shrimp and lobster.
Liver, goat and chicken on a bone. 
But live hot wings lol.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 18, 2009)

not a fan of beef..
onions and tomatos
cheese, well.. i can deal with it but when
a burger or something has too much on it.. gross
same with butter
and i definatly agree with zantedge
artificial grape is a no-no


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh..I have lots!

- Seafood (I don't like anything that comes from the water - no lobster, crab, fish...nothing)
- asparagus, mushrooms, creamed corn (looks like vomit), beets, turnip
- Processed cheese slices, cottage cheese (again looks like vomit), cheese whiz
- raisins but I love grapes
- prunes but I love plums
- Peaches (remind me of a BAD Peach Schnappes fiasco when I was only 15...the smell of peaches still makes me want to throw up)
- no organs of any kind or weird meat like tongue...YUCK
- Veal (can't stand the thought of a baby cow)
- rabbit, goat haven't tried them but the thought alone disgusts me!
- tapioca pudding (again with the vomit look)

I'm sure there's more but I started to feel green just compiling this list!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 19, 2009)

-livers, hearts, etc of any animal *shudder* i know there can be great nutrients but that texture!!
-hard rolled up skin of tomatoes. the actual fruit=yes, skin=no (esp. when ppl try cooking it but the skin doesnt soften!)
-raw celery (cooked is fine)
-raw mushrooms (love them cooked!)
-snap pea string (pea inside is ok, not the stringy part of the pod)
-olives
-"pickled" things except for actual pickles, love pickles!
-sausages, ham


all i can think of at the moment!


----------



## n_c (Jul 19, 2009)

Celery
Onions...many more but those two come to mind right now.


----------



## persephonewillo (Jul 20, 2009)

onions.  cannot stand onions.

seafood... most of the time.  i do like the over processed and breaded frozen fish sticks now and then though.  but i can't even bring myself to try any other type of seafood.

cabbage.  blech.


----------



## Willa (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Milk
Eggs
Bananas
All melons
Processed meats
Lamb
Liver
All fish and seafood
Turnips
Brussel sprouts
Pancakes
Syrup
Honey
BBQ chips
Cheesecake
Blue and cottage cheeses
Yogourt
Butter
Macademia nuts
Ground beef
Corn
Baked potatoes
I could go on and on.._

 
o_0

Do you eat?


----------



## MACLovin (Jul 20, 2009)

-cheesecake (i catch a lot of flack for this one, lol but its just disgusting to me)
-seafood, with the exception of non-fishy tasting fish and shrimp that's cleaned and deveined
-weird meats, organs
-american "cheese".. YUCK! that is NOT cheese
-sauerkraut


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 20, 2009)

Avacados
White Rice
Ketchup
Shrimp
Milk
Cottage Cheese
Soda/Soft Drinks/spritzer water (anything 'sparkling, ect).
Hamburgers/Steak/Meat (I do like chicken though).


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 20, 2009)

Fast food. gross
And faux "restaurants" like Applebees where everything is soaked in grease and has like 1000+ calories. nastyyy
Actually I just hate processed food in general.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 20, 2009)

I have  a friend who dosent eat chicken  off the bone also I also forgot to add that I hate okra also to simy


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 20, 2009)

I dislike *EGGS*!  

Blah! I always ate eggs but after this past easter, it went all down hill!
My husband bought 120 large eggs for easter.  We had 10 kids in an easter egg hunt.  We had some eggs left over for us to eat (not boiled).  Basically, everyday I ate eggs (this lasted about 3 weeks).  After that, I was going crazy.  Currently, if I do eat eggs, I drench it in hot sause.

Other than that, I'll eat anything.  My mom raised me old school so I'm used to killing my own food, lol.  I love, love goat!  Yumm... the smell reminds me of home and I can eat it for days.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_tripe from menudo_

 
I used to pick out the tripe but I love it now.  Hmm.. Menudo and Rice!  I'm so hungry now.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 21, 2009)

-Peas/Pea soup- I hated eating it when I was a kid and I still hate it.. Yuck
-Oysters/Mussels- Too slimy for me. 
-Caviar-  In my opinion it looks disgusting.  How did this become a delicacy?!
-Corn on the Cob- The funny thing is I like corn but will refuse to eat it on a cob. Yes, I understand that's weird.
Corn dogs- Yucck! They used to serve this in elementary and intermediate school once a week. I hate seeing people dip in in sauce. Gross.
-McDonald's Nuggets- Taste just like what it is...microwaved, pre-cooked, frozen artificial nuggets.
-Popeye's Beans-  I  try to stay far away from Popeye's. Just the smell of these beans turns my stomach. 
-Coleslaw- Honestly, I always thought this looked like puke. However, my mother loves it.
-Lentils mixed with beans- Smelling this makes me queasy!  I hate having these two mixed together. It gives me yet another flashback of the disgusting school cafeteria food.
-That cheese taco/salsa stuff served in movie theaters- I'm not sure if this "snack" is popular in other states but its pretty popular here (NYC). The funky cheese smell stinks up the whole theater. 
-Kool Aid/Tang/Most Artifically Flavored drinks- I drink this daily when I was a kid but it tastes like sugar water to me now. Oh, how my tastes have changed.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 21, 2009)

Fast food
Cottage & blue cheese 
Salami 
Apricots & peaches - I'm allergic to them!
Organs *ewwwww*


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not a fan of 

Cabbage 
- I don't like it in anything.

Celery
- Cooked is okay, or like mixed in something so I don't taste it. But I don't like raw celery stalks.

Beets 
- If I can avoid it I will.

Venison, Rabbit or Frog 
- Enff said. Haven't tried rabbit and have no desire to.

Parsley
- Yuck.

Processed Cheese
- Such as cheese whiz or the Kraft single sliced sandwich cheese. That stuff is not cheese.

Overly processed foods in general 
- Stuff that's just full of coloring, artificial flavours and hydrogenated oil. 

Overly ripe Bananas
- black skin, mushy texture and the smell makes me nauseous. It's good for baking but I wouldn't eat it on it's own.

Overly processed sandwich bread
- the kind that's overly thin and almost sticky/mushy, I prefer bread that's more rustic.


----------



## Willa (Jul 21, 2009)

How could I forget CILANTRO
Daaaaaamn I hate this taste
Brrrrrrr


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_How could I forget CILANTRO
Daaaaaamn I hate this taste
Brrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg! lol. Willa!  Are you crazy?! lmao

I *LOVE* Cilantro!  The smell, the color... I would name my future kid cilantro.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 21, 2009)

Sushi!!!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_How could I forget CILANTRO
Daaaaaamn I hate this taste
Brrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ewww,I can't stand cilantro either,blech.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 27, 2009)

okra
peas
shrimp ( i get lots of "omgs" when I say that)
fried chicken ( yes fried chicken lol)
curry chicken
callalo aka turnip greens


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 27, 2009)

..double post


----------



## Willa (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Omg! lol. Willa!  Are you crazy?! lmao

I *LOVE* Cilantro!  The smell, the color... I would name my future kid cilantro._

 
I hate it and always had
They say you either like it or dislike it
I don't feel too bad because even Ina Garten doesnt like cilantro!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 27, 2009)

wow, i'm so NOT picky, i wish i were...heehee
it was difficult to think of a list of things
but i do stay away from:
creamed corn
raw spinach (only like creamed spinach)
honeydew
cantaloupe
beets 
ripe mushy bananas (i like them slightly green)
livers/gizzards/hearts/grizzle (anything really chewy too)
canned pasta (spaghetti o's)


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_ripe mushy bananas (i like them slightly green)_

 
I like mine slightly green too! I can't eat them any other way.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 27, 2009)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and i just realized that i like creamed spinach but not cream corn. ha!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 28, 2009)

uggh I HATE corn too lol


----------



## Willa (Jul 28, 2009)

Creamed spinachs... sounds nasty to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brrrrr shivers...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 28, 2009)

i do eat any pasta, or red sauce.
i am not a fan of chicken but i will eat it.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 28, 2009)

Meat (except fish)

and PEPPERSSSSSSS!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!! Bell, red, yellow, green, orange, spicy...whatever. YUCK

Gag me with a spoon!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 28, 2009)

First and foremost: Pickles. They're green, slimy, stink worse than anything, they're sour and they have warts. Ew. ::shudder:::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also dislike (though not as much as pickles lol): 

Tongue. People eat cow tongue as meat...I had to at a friend's house once (invited to dinner) and I nearly gagged.

Anything sweetened with Nutri Sweet or Equal (diet sodas too)
Basically all melons *yes, including watermelon
Bananas
Olives
Pears
Beets
Cabbage, especially warm cabbage
Eggplant
Cauliflower
Carrots
Saffron rice/anything spiced with Saffron
Refried/baked beans
Tapioca
Marzipan
Processed cheese
Coleslaw

Tomatoes -cold (any variety): except I liked Sundried tomato a LOT, and I like tomato sauce for pasta/spaghetti/pizza

Cucumbers (except the sweet and small ones that you can buy at a local persian grocery store..I can deal with those lol)


----------



## Hilly (Jul 28, 2009)

I also hate cilantro!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 28, 2009)

just wanted to say I luv cilantro! yum


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_just wanted to say I luv cilantro! yum_

 
Me too


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll eat pretty much anything - except risotto. Just can't stand that stuff. The stickey, pukey looking rice - bleh. Oh and frog legs - just cruel.

Other than that I am very experimental with food. I have eaten rabbit, horse, seafood of any kind, raw oysters and fish, octopus, escargot, liver - you name it. It just has to be prepared well to be delicious.

What I can't stand is supremely picky eaters, lol. I honestly feel so many kids these days are picky/unhealthy eaters because they have such a limited range of processed food in their diet and were never encouraged to try other things.


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I hate anything with artificial sweeteners in it.  It  states like chemicals and leaves a coating in my mouth.  Disgusting.  However, I am not a picky eater in general.  I love food._

 
Nothing worse than artificially sweetened foods. BTW I love food too, and I will eat/try anything at least once. Even though I generally dislike eggplant for example, I have Russian friends who prepare/cook it a certain way that I do like/will eat.  I am pretty open minded to trying things at least once. 

But now that I have had Tongue...never again LOL


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

...........


----------



## Willa (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_What I can't stand is supremely picky eaters, lol. I honestly feel so many kids these days are picky/unhealthy eaters because they have such a limited range of processed food in their diet and were never encouraged to try other things._

 
I think it's, mainly, due to people's education.
I was raised in a home where we had only processed stuff, or very basic meals like spaghetti, kraft diner, pork chops with a Campbell soup on the soup as a sauce... stuff like that. I wasnt interessed AT ALL in vegetables, we didnt eat any actually. We didnt have fruit either, except for bananas sometimes, or raspberries from my grandma's garden in summer... Yes, that was sad like that. And yes, I am overweight... thank you mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mother's family are picky eaters. They are scared to change or try new things. My sister grew up being very picky. No cheese, no eggs, no this no that. She doesnt cook, neither my mother does really... Oh yeah, they can cook pastas, but dont ask them to make a sauce that comes with, they will be like that : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily, I always loved to try new things, my grandmother (father's side) was a cook all her life and she showed me many things. My father was the one who cooked at home. So, when I left home to be on my own, it was like a relief for me. I re-discovered sooooo many things, starting with vegetables, cooking new dishes each week... simples things yes, but that we didnt do at home.

I tried to incorporate a bit of it in my family (during christmas per example), but it has to be things they know, or they wont even taste it! You should have seen their face the first time I served a couscous...


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_What about baba ganoush?  It's an awesome eggplant dip._

 
I do like baba ganoush...as long as the eggplant flavor isn't incredibly strong.

 Quote:

  OT,  I hate it when I go to a dinner party and someone is picking at their food and not eating it.  It is so rude to the hosts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I so agree and I don't do that.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll eat anything. I'm not picky at all. I love trying new things and always make sure to try certain things a few times before I give up on it because it may have just been the way it was cooked. 

I have two cousins who are super picky eaters and my aunt is an amazing cook. It's crazy. I swear one time my cousin actually brought a frozen dinner over when we were having a dinner at my uncle's house. He just wouldn't try what we were having. I should mention that he was, I think, 20 at the time. I thought it was kind of tacky.

I wasn't too fond of marmite when I tried it. I just glopped it on a cracker and was not a big fan of the taste. But I'm willing to try it again because I've heard people say it tastes better on toast with butter.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 31, 2009)

Octopus/Squid (the texture is horrid )
Creamed Corn
Lima Beans
Cottage Cheese
Okra (even if you fry it)
Game (deer moose etc)
Tripe
Tongue
Olives
I like Bananas as a fruit but I cannot stand Bananas in things ( ie Banana-Orange juice)
Same deal with Strawberries 
No Shellfish of any kind (they are lethal to me)
No Pork (religious reasons)
I will eat melon if I have to but I will not purchase it on my own
Cheeses that come out of pumps


There's more....there's much more. I just can't think of all of it right now. Now that I'm looking at a short list of things I wont eat. Im confronted with the fact that I should weigh less... Lot less!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_okra
peas
shrimp ( i get lots of "omgs" when I say that)
fried chicken ( yes fried chicken lol)
curry chicken
callalo aka turnip greens_

 

Girl they are going to take your islander card from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Don't feel bad about the shrimp. I'm allergic to it and ppl still ask me why I wont eat it. Umm because I could kill me?


----------

